# Press Polyhedral Magazine - All About Roleplaying Games



## a2ndchapter (Jan 5, 2023)

Polyhedral will be a quarterly roleplaying game magazine which takes a modern approach to RPG content.
Each issue will be at least 52 pages of content including adventures, articles, guidance and insights about and for the roleplaying game hobby.
The magazine will be going to Kickstarter late February 2023 and will be available in Print as well as PDF.

Contributions to the magazine will be paid for and we have submission guidelines on our website: Contribute

Find out more about the magazine in general on our website Polyhedral and get notified for our Kickstarter launch here: Coming soon: Polyhedral - All about roleplaying games.


----------

